
The Longest Year in History (2008) - lelf
http://www.uh.edu/engines/epi2364.htm
======
aequitas
Historia Civilis recently did a great video about this as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fD-R35DSSZY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fD-R35DSSZY)

~~~
sophacles
That whole channel is great. It dives deep on details of how roman government
and politics worked. It's fascinating and surprisingly relevant to modern US
politics. The tactics and strategies from the end of the Roman Republic map
quite well to what we see in our[1] republic.

[1] Speaking as a US citizen to other US citizens/residents. I wouldn't be
surprised if this also maps well to what other countries with a republic style
legislature also see though.

------
zamfi
Spoiler alert: it’s 46 BC!

I confess I expected an article about how millisecond adjustments in 2008 made
it slightly longer than all other years...

------
s3krit
Getting a 404 here.

~~~
latexr
Internet archive mirror:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20190426143109/http://www.uh.edu/...](http://web.archive.org/web/20190426143109/http://www.uh.edu/engines/epi2364.htm)

